# Baclofen pump contrast injection



## ruthkids (Nov 29, 2011)

What CPT code would you use for  injection of contrast in a baclofen pump with spot films to document the course of the pump catheter?  This was done under fluoroscopic guidance and inclued as aspiration of clear fluid.  Appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## Rajebpt (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,

61070
77002-Bill it without 59 for Non medicare and donot bill for medicare.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 2, 2011)

61070 and 75809


----------

